# They Knew



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now we're in a cold snap here in western Wa. A few days before hay consumption went way up.
Now it's clear frosty morning around 22 degrees.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

WOw that is cold...then again right now its in the mid 50s with a little bit of wind and us Georgians are "cold"


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They've also been going gung ho on minerals the last few weeks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Our weather went very cold last week also. My goats hay consumption doubled also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats are very smart animals.. that is for sure.......... :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Good call, Nancy. I noticed mine were eating more hay too. I didn't make the connection, but I know you are right. And it was *before* the cold snap.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Since 3 of mine are bred, and I dont really have browse.. I have got them on grain too... and boy, are they hungry in the mornings! They cant get enough of either grain or alfalfa!


----------

